

Executive Salaries – Are They For Everyone? - brendaningram
http://www.brendaningram.com/blog/4-brendans-blog/21-executive-salaries---are-they-for-everyone

======
solidsnack9000
> ...Whole Foods has never lost to a competitor a top executive that we wanted
> to keep...

No true Scotsman.

> In "Corporate Executive Salaries – The Argument from Economic Efficiency",
> Scott Elaurant writes "The single most prevalent argument for high executive
> salaries has been the argument based on economic efficiency. In this
> argument, high salaries for corporate executives are justified as they form
> an incentive that motivates them to high performance." Wow - how depressing
> and disgusting. The primary motivation for high performance, for working to
> give your customers the best product, is simply how high your salary is?

All things being equal, would you not take a higher salary if it was offered?

What is perhaps more surprising is that there seems to be a lot of demand for
people who can create value as CEOs yet little in the way of an influx of
talent.

~~~
brendaningram
As a matter of fact, no I would not take a higher salary if it was offered. I
truly believe in building businesses. If I was in the position of CEO, until I
achieved my goals of making the business more efficient and profitable, making
the workplace more enjoyable for staff, and generally leaving the business and
the world better than when I started, I would not move on to a different role.

